# Solar Panel on Rapido connection



## dennisr (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anybody help when fitting solar panel on a Rapido do you connect into the accessory socket in wardrobe?? or run wires to silar panel conection under bed or are these points connected, also any idea where you can get the wiring diagrams and technical specs from for 2006 Rapido 7087f


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dennisr said:


> Can anybody help when fitting solar panel on a Rapido do you connect into the accessory socket in wardrobe?? or run wires to silar panel conection under bed or are these points connected, also any idea where you can get the wiring diagrams and technical specs from for 2006 Rapido 7087f


Hi, When I fitted mine I installed a dual output regulator and fed output to the engine battery and second to the habitation battery with a 15A fuse in each positive leg.

I know gaspode {ken} modified his so that it was connected inside the CBE DC distribution box and the charging current could be displayed on the DC display / switch panel. I believe he also used a dual output regulator.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I know gaspode {ken} modified his so that it was connected inside the CBE DC distribution box and the charging current could be displayed on the DC display / switch panel. I believe he also used a dual output regulator.


Quite correct Ray.

You could connect your panel to either the solar input provided by Rapido or into the CBE controller input connections. You should not connect a solar panel without passing through a regulator of some description otherwise you risk damaging your battery.

AFAIK Rapido do not supply wiring diagrams or technical specs, the nearest you will get is the specs/wiring details for the CBE system, these can be downloaded from the CBE website here:
http://www.cbe.it/pro/prodotti/pannelli-di-comando/basic/pc200?lang=en


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

You should have two unused wires in your leisure battery compartment that comes from the accssory socket in your wardrobe, but do not connect solar panel derctlly with out a controller or a PWM.


----------

